# طلب منحة لاهوت بأى جامعة



## dana2012 (12 مايو 2013)

سلام ونعمة للجميع 
اعتذر اذا كان الموضوع غير مناسب للقسم الموجود به ولكنى بحثت ولم اجد اقرب من هذا القسم لمحتوى الموضوع
اريد دراسة اللاهوت وعمل ماستر ولكنى ارغب بالحصول عليه من جامعات خارجية معتمدة ويكون بسعر مخفض والافضل ان تكون جامعات تعطى منحة لدراسة اللاهوت
ارجو معرفة اسماء الجامعات الاشهر والاقوى لدراسة اللاهوت فى الخارج وما المتطلبات وهل توجد منح دراسية بتلك الجامعات
الرب يبارككم


----------



## خادم البتول (13 مايو 2013)

dana2012 قال:


> سلام ونعمة للجميع
> اعتذر اذا كان الموضوع غير مناسب للقسم الموجود به ولكنى بحثت ولم اجد اقرب من هذا القسم لمحتوى الموضوع
> اريد دراسة اللاهوت وعمل ماستر ولكنى ارغب بالحصول عليه من جامعات خارجية معتمدة ويكون بسعر مخفض والافضل ان تكون جامعات تعطى منحة لدراسة اللاهوت
> ارجو معرفة اسماء الجامعات الاشهر والاقوى لدراسة اللاهوت فى الخارج وما المتطلبات وهل توجد منح دراسية بتلك الجامعات
> الرب يبارككم




إذا كان المعيار هو فقط التكلفة لن أستطيع إفادنك كثيرا.. راسل أنت هذه الجامعات واسأل على المنح الدراسية وهكذا.. أما الجامعات نفسها فهي كثيرة جدا، وكلها معتمد بالطبع، ولأنها كثيرة فلابد من معايير أخرى للاختيار بخلاف التكلفة. الأمر يصل أحيانا إلى الاختيار حسب "الأساتذة" أنفسهم الذين يقومون بالتدريس في كل جامعة. على أي حال: في *أمريكا *على القمة تجد جامعة نوتردام Notre Dame وجامعة ديوك Duke.. هذه بالأحرى "*مدارس فكرية*" في اللاهوت وليست مجرد جامعات، ولهذا ذكرت أن اختيارك يجب أن تحكمه معايير أخرى. على سبيل المثال الاتجاه العام في ديوك مثلا هو الاتجاه "*الليبرالي*": التركيز على مفاهيم فلسفية واحتماعية لربط اللاهوت بالحداثة، بينما في نوتردام الاتجاه هو "*ما بعد الليبرالي*": التركيز على الدراسات الإنجيلية والأصول الكتابية والتاريخية لتحقيق نفس الهدف. ولكن كما قلت: "أستاذ واحد" يمكن أن يصنع فرقا. هناك أيضا جامعة برنستون Princeton، وبينما تقف نوتردام كقيادة في اللاهوت الكاثوليكي، تقف برنستون كأفضل مكان في العالم لدراسة اللاهوت البروتستانتي. هناك أيضا معيار "*شخصية*" الجامعة: على سبيل المثال في "نوتردام" و"ديوك" أنت في مكان مسيحي له أبعاد *روحية *وإن كانت خافتة.. ولكن إذا تجاوزنا عن هذه الأبعاد الروحية وتحدثنا عن المعنى الأكاديمي الصرف فلابد أن نذكر في القمة أيضا ـ *بالطبع *ـ جامعات مثل هارفارد Harvard وييل Yale وشيكاغو Chicago. 


في *انجلترا *تيرز في دراسة اللاهوت تحديدا جامعة أبردين Aberdeen، ثم تلي ذلك جامعات مثل أدنبره Edinburgh وكامبريدج Cambridge. تتميز أبردين بالتركيز "العقيدي"، ولكن مرة أخرى: أستاذ في أدنبره أو كامبريدج أو غيرهما قد يصنع فرقا. عدا ذلك في أوروبا ستواجه غالبا مشاكل اللغة. لكن القيادة الأوروبية عموما تذهب *لألمانيا*، وتحديدا جامعة توبينجن Tübingen، ثم جامعات باسل Basel وميونيخ Munich. هناك أيضا في *بلجيكا *جامعة لوفن Leuven من أشهر الجامعات لدراسة اللاهوت في أوروبا، نظرا لمنهجها وأساتذتها، وأخيرا هناك بعض جامعات الدول الاسكندنافية، لا أعرف اسماءها ولكن أعرف أن هذه الدول تقدم تسهيلات فيما يخص التكلفة والمنح والجانب المادي عموما.  


* * *​


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2013)

http://www.ast-eg.org/Courses.htm


----------



## aymonded (13 مايو 2013)

عموماً في جمعات كتير وإضافة لما قاله أخونا الحبيب خادم البتول فيه الجامعات اليونانية لكن طبعاً تتطلب معرفة باللغة اليونانية وممكن التوصل لهذا عن طريق مركز دراسات الآباء لأنهم بيعلموا اليونانية وبيعطوا الدارسين حق السفر لليونان للالتحاق بالمعاهد الاهوتية المتخصصة في التوسع في دراسة الأصول اليونانية وما يخص لغات الكتاب المقدس ودراسات الآباء، المهم تحدد أنت عاوز تدرس إيه وما هو الهدف كما قال لك الأخ الحبيب خادم البتول..

وهناك جامعة أرسطوطاليس للدراسات اللاهوتية في مدينة تسالونيكى شمال اليونان وعاصمة  مقدونية وفيها   علماء اللاهوت  البارزين فى اليونان وهم – 
     بروفسور  / يوأنس أسكياذاريسيس
   بروفسور  / فاسيلياذيس – رئيس قسم العهد الجديد
   بروفسور  / مارتسلوس – رئيس قسم العقيدة 
   برفسور  /  كوستاندينيس – رئيس قسم العهد القديم 
   برفسور  / بنايوتى أستاذ الليتورجيا 
   الأستاذ  / أدامتذيسيس 
     الأستاذ الدكتور / كريكونيس خريستوس 
  والأستاذ  الدكتور / غالانيس يوأنيس 
وغيرهم من المشهورين جداً، وطبعاً جامعات اليونان متخصصة في الدراسات الشرقية والآبائية المستيكية، وتعتمد فقط على الإنجيل والقصد الإلهي وبعض من الدراسات الأكاديمية المتخصصة في الكتاب المقدس والآباء... وطبعاً اللغة اليوناينة صعبة وليس بالسهل دراستها، ولكن يمكن يبقى افضل لو بحثت عن جامعة إنجليزية أفضل كما قال الأخ الحلو خادم البتول، لأن هذه الجامعات لا تشترط معرفة اللغات الخرى بل تُعلمها، على خلاف اليونان لازم تعرف يوناني لأن اللي بيدرسوا هناك باليونانية ...
​


----------



## aymonded (13 مايو 2013)

وصحيح فيه الجامعة الأنطونية الكاثوليكية - كليّة العلوم اللاهوتية والدراسات الرعائيّة
وهذا هو موقعها على النت أضغط هنـــــــــــا​


----------



## aymonded (13 مايو 2013)

وفيه كلية مار أفرام السرياني اللاهوتية الأرثوذكسية
وللدخلو على الموقع الرسمي أضغط هنـــــــــــا
​


----------



## aymonded (13 مايو 2013)

طبعاً من الصعوبة أن أكتب كل المعاهد والكليات اللاهوتية حول العالم
ممكن تبحث في النت عنهم وهاتجد الكثير والكثير من كل طائفة
فقط حدد ماذا تريد وما هو الهدف، كن معافي
​


----------



## dana2012 (13 مايو 2013)

كل الشكر لحضراتكم على المساعدة وتقديم النصح
مبدئيا انا كنت ادرس بمعهد الدراسات القبطية ولكنى لم اكمل دراسة به لاهتمامه باللغة القبطية والالحان وتاريخ الكنيسة القبطية اكثر من اللاهوت والكتاب المقدس وثانيا بسبب ظروف العمل
طبعا حضراتكم وضعتونى على اول الطريق ووضحتوا لى العديد من الامور
انا ارغب بالتخصص اكثر بدراسة نقد الكتاب المقدس وشبهاته ولاهوت المسيح والفلسفة المسيحية ( بشوف نفسى مهتم جدا جدا بالاجزاء دى )
لكن المصيبة عندى ان اللغة الانجليزية متوسطة والمقدرة المالية ايضا متوسطة وارفض تماما الدراسة بمصر بالرغم من امتياز انخفاض سعر تكلفة الدراسة بها
اعذرونى انا مشتت جدا جدا ومش قادر احدد ادرس بأى لغة واى دولة وايضا ارتفاع اسعار مصاريف الدراسة بالخارج
ارجو انى اكون ساعدتكم اكثر بما يدور بداخلى وارجو المزيد من التفاعل والتواصل وشكرا لحضراتكم على مساعدتكم ووقتكم


----------



## Basilius (13 مايو 2013)

جرب و راسل جامعه البلمند بلبنان 
أو ممكن تحاول مع كليه مارافرام للاهوت التابعه للكنيسه السريانيه الارثوذكسيه وتقريبا فيه كنيسه للسريان الارثوذكس موجوده في غمره ( القاهره) جمب رمسيس ممكن تسألهم هناك لو يتوسطولك أو يدولك معلومات 
فيه حاجه حلوه في القاهره 
و بتقدم لاهوت نقي بدون أي مجامله نوعا ما 
المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الأبائيه ( مؤسسه القديس أنطونيوس ) ... جيده جدا و فيها دورات كتيره في كل مجالات اللاهوت كتابيا او عقيديا او أبائيا او او او 
أبدا بالمركز ده كويس و موجود في القاهره و بيقدم لاهوت أبائي جيد


----------



## The Antiochian (13 مايو 2013)

*أنا أيضاً أقترح جامعة البلنمد - لبنان .. رائعة*


----------

